# AUSTRALIA - Help please



## Aussie Lawn Rookie (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Hoping someone can help me. I'm a full on rookie with lawns (hence the name) and it's the first time I've owned a lawn. Bought our first home 3 months ago and the sellers unfortunately left the grass in terrible condition. I'm pretty sure it's couch lawn and so far I've had de-thatching or vertimowing done and have had a full reticulation system put in but there are so many random patches of ugly different coloured and different length bits in it which I'm assuming are weeds? I'll attach a few pics of the weeds and hopefully someone can advise how I could get rid of them? Thanks in advance for any advice. Btw I'm in Perth Australia


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

WELCOME to TLF, mate!

See if you can go back and "Edit" your post title and add "AUS" or "AUSTRALIA" to the first word of your title - we have s several down under members and that'll make it easier for them to find / assist you!

Also, here is a link to the TLF members' map: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=19245


----------



## Aussie Lawn Rookie (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks mate - ok done. Hopefully someone can give me some advice here ay?


----------

